# I've been hit by Mean Darrell and the BABOTL crew!



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I went to my first Herf last weekend and was crippled by Darrell and the BABOTL crew. The bag of sticks I left with weighed a metric ton, and Darrell has a handshake that will crack rocks, so I'm still hurting from last weeks b!tchslap.

The picture doesn't tell the whole story. Right after the Herf I left for vacation and smoked at least 4 of the cigars, including a 2001 Boli PC (from Darrell) and a Monte #2 (from Duhman). So try and imagine this pic with at least four more sticks added to it (five+ if you want to count the Cremosa I "smoked" at the herf).

Five of these were from Duhman, at least one was from Mikey Burr. The sticks were FLYING at me from all angles, so I'm unsure if a couple came from doctorcue or hoax - my apologies for not catching what came from who.

The majority of the damage came straight from Mean D himself. He HAMMERED me with cigars until there wasn't an empty space in front of me on the table, then finally broke down and brought me a plastic bag.

Here's what's left after a week of vacation. Observe the carnage.

-Pete


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

AWESOME HIT :ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Like being sat on a sled and given a push.:r


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

duhman said:


> Like being sat on a sled and given a push.:r


More like being tossed over the side of the grand canyon :ss

Thanks again for the five-cigar sampler, the good conversation, and waking me up every time the PPP came my direction. It was a good time.

-Pete


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to see the boys treated you well. But you best make some room as I will be coming to the next herf!:r:r:r:bn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't anyone warn you???

Herfing can be hazardous to your health!!!:hn

Good job guys!!!:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

DAAAAAMMMMMM very nice guys!! Fine smoking ahead of you !!!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Can you say SSSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!
Nice job, guys! :tu :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn!! Darrell and the left coast crew put a hurtin on ya! 

Enjoy :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice hit guys, it was nice to meet you Pete.:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Suuuhhhweeeeeeeeeeet!! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Pete is coming by tonight and I'm giving him a humi, this whole time his sticks have been stored in an otterbox.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That's just a massive bomb! :dr


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Now I see why he is Mean, that is just wrong:tu Great hit guys.


Molar


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Pete is coming by tonight and I'm giving him a humi, this whole time his sticks have been stored in an otterbox.


Darrell gave me this sweet humi. It came with a hygro too but I took it out for the pictures. It also came with a well aged Montecristo Especial, complete with plume, and we burned 'em in the backyard over a couple drinks. :tu

Please, someone with more RG power than me, hit Darrell with some RG.

Thanks again man! This is NICE! My wife is eyeballing it as a jewelry box, so I have to keep telling her that gold ages better at lower RH.

-Pete


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Enjoy that humidor, Pete. :tu


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

glad you enjoyed the smoke bro!!!


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Here it is full!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice my friend, it looks great!!!! :tu:tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Devastating....:gn

Enjoy!........:ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Those Bay Area guys are way out there. They blew my doors of last year.

Great hit!


----------

